# NAS Firmware Problem



## MadMikeT (May 7, 2007)

Hi guys,
I've got a problem which is kinda difficult to solve, hope someone here can point me in the right direction :4-dontkno 

I bought myself a Dual HDD NAS on ebay last week to share my files inside my home network.
I didn't have the Harddisk yet as I had ordered that from a different Seller.
I hooked up the NAS to my Network to configure it so I'd just have to insert the Harddisk when it came and I'd be ready to go.
As I was just upgrading the firmware via the web interface, the power to the NAS got cut off (it involved a book falling on the mains switch, just my luck...).
Now the NAS hasn't got any firmware on it and the web interface isn't reachable :upset: 
Instead I get a 404 Error, which must mean that the HTTP Server is still running:

```
404 Not Found
The requested URL '/' was not found on this server.
[URL="http://www.acme.com/software/thttpd/"]thttpd/2.25b 29dec2003[/URL]
```
A quick port scan revealed that port 23 is open, and telnet gives the following response:

```
nas.mydomain.com login:
```
The default login which worked on the Web interface (admin) doesn't seem to work here.

My biggest problem is that there seems to be no support for this product (there no web address OR company name given on the packaging).
After some google searches, I found out the company which manufactures this Product is MRT Communication of Taiwan, which doesn't have a support email address or phone line, whatsoever.
The only email address they have seems to be for business (selling their products), so that's probably why they won't answer my email regarding technical questions.

I think I essentially need to 'hack' the NAS to manually put the firmware back on the thing, but I don't know where or how to start (or if I'm right, for that matter).

Well, i'd be very grateful if anybody could help me or at least point me in the right direction.

Technical specification I know of:
SATA NAS HDD Enclosure, running some sort of Linux derivative (CentriNAS, look here for more info), 10/100Mbps LAN speed, supports 2 disks up to 1 TB.
Info on the NAS can be found here


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you looked in the manual on the setup cd to see if there is a dos flash


----------



## MadMikeT (May 7, 2007)

hi & thanks for your reply.
the only things on the cd are the pdf manual (I linked to it in my first post) and a windows utility to configure the NAS.
The utility can't even find the NAS in the network although it is clearly there (ping & telnet works), so the win utility cant configure it 

any more suggestions?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Does it have a USB connection and does it have the cappability to upgrade the firmware via USB?


----------



## MadMikeT (May 7, 2007)

thanks for your reply.

it has a usb port, although it's just meant to act as a host for network printers.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Their website shows RMA instructions and a Tech Support contact info
http://www.mrt-communication.com/rma policy-1.htm
http://www.mrt-communication.com/contact US.htm


----------



## MadMikeT (May 7, 2007)

thanks again.

the email for tech support is the same as for sales, where no-one answered 
i just sent one again to [email protected], hope i get an answer this time 
i didn't notice the RMA policy page, thanks for pointing me in that direction!
i'll definitely try that if they ever get around to answer my emails.

fixing the problem by myself would be a lot better though...
do you think this problem is fixable by someone who didn't build the nas?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Firmware is much like a BIOS. If the power is interupted during a reprogram, pretty much you have a paperweight.


----------



## MadMikeT (May 7, 2007)

aw shoot.

i just figured there'd be some way to remedy the situation because the http server and telnet service are still running 
well as i said, i hope mrt answers my mails so i can deal with this "the rma way" :normal: 

thanks for taking the time to help ray: 

...and if anyone else has ideas, please come forward =)


----------



## andyb749 (Oct 12, 2009)

Try logging in with the username root and if it requests a password use the password from the web administrator user.

Andy


----------

